# random BSOD - igdkmd32.sys



## tracya (Sep 22, 2010)

Hi All, 
I'm getting random BSOD with igdkmd.sys mentioned.. I don't get the blue screen long enough to get all the information but I managed to get that. 
I have a Lenovo Thinkpad R61i, I used to have XP but I recently replaced it with Win 7. I've been getting these random crashes since the install. Actually it's only sometimes I get the blue screen.. More often it just goes blank and unresponsive and I have to power down manually.
I did a check through the Intel website's driver checker and it says that the driver is up to date. Driver Max also says it is up to date (I think it is the "Mobile Intel(R) 965 Express Chipset" isn't it?) . Lenovo's site and software are useless and don't tell me anything.

Sorry I can't get too technical.. just hoping someone has a simple and painless solution for me. 
Thanks in advance .. Tracy


----------



## shre (Jul 30, 2011)

*<unauthorised malware removal advice removed >*

Log Analysis/Malware Removal - In order to ensure that advice given to users is consistent and of the highest quality, those who wish to assist with security related matters must first graduate from one of the malware boot camp training universities or be approved by the administration as already being qualified. Those authorized to help with malware issues have a gold shield next to their name and authorized malware removal trainees have a blue shield next to their names. If you'd like to participate in a training program, please contact a Moderator


----------



## theghostofme (Jun 3, 2010)

igdkmd.sys is the Intel Graphics Kernel Mode Driver. Have you recently installed a new driver by any chance? Or have you pretty much left the computer untouched (driver wise) since installing 7? Driver Max may be right the the driver is up-to-date, but the driver itself could be corrupted. It might be necessary to reinstall the driver to get this to stop, but I would need more information on your computer first.

*<unauthorisedf malware removal advice removed >*


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

This appears to be a common problem with no definite fix
one alleged cure is 
Here's what seemed to work as a fix for the igdkmd32.sys repeat blue screen error on Windows 7:

Go to All Programs | Control Panel | Programs | Uninstall a Program

Select the Intel Graphics Media application (name may be slightly different), select Uninstall, and reboot.

Now, after rebooting (takes a little longer than usual), the native Windows graphics driver will take over. You will have lower resolution (likely 1024*768) but at least you won't have the incessant igdkmd32.sys BSOD.

You can also go to All Programs | Windows Update | Check for Updates - and you will see a new graphics driver there from Intel listed as an important update, but I haven't been brave enough to install it yet.


----------

